# "Despite my 5.0 rating",I need more strategies to shake off Gyft rides, without cancellation,after I accept



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

"Despite my 5.0 staring....my Gryft account has been flagged for poor pax experience" (and "the community" is sad...) because I've arrived and then cancelled far too many rides which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc). 

Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension", to the extend that...Gryft hits me with the orange triangle/exclamation mark if I even so much as think about cancellation after I accept...so, I've had to deploy guerilla tactics to shake off the above mentioned rides...for example, when:

I arrive and check the ride, and its a return trip (.5 mile each way) grocery store run...at that point I roll out the:

1. The ever popular "shuffle", which is especially effective in: a) big apartment complexes, b) malls, c) in gaps between the pin and "yellow person".

2. Refusal to take pax without mask (I get A LOT of these) OR simply ask them to go look for their mask, then shuffle them.

Perhaps the trickiest, through, is Gryft's sneaky "switcheros"....I'd had times where I accept a PU which is a few mins away, then get the dreaded "Lyft PU re-routing" and am given a PU 15 mins away, at that stage I have to:

3. Accept a FUber "ping" then ignore the Gryft ride until its dropped...only that, I'd had situations where the ride (if its 3rd party and/or grandparents) doesnt drop, then I just keep driving FUber until I get close enough to it OR another Switchero which is closer.

I still need more pro tips to shake of these rides? Anyone?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> "Despite my 5.0 staring....my Gryft account has been flagged for poor pax experience" (and "the community" is sad...) because I've arrived and then cancelled far too many rides which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc).
> 
> Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension", to the extend that...Gryft hits me with the orange triangle/exclamation mark if I even so much as think about cancellation after I accept...so, I've had to deploy guerilla tactics to shake off the above mentioned rides...for example, when:
> 
> ...


All I can say be more selective which Lyft pings you accept based upon:
- location
- picture (if applicable)
- name


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> "Despite my 5.0 staring....my Gryft account has been flagged for poor pax experience" (and "the community" is sad...) because I've arrived and then cancelled far too many rides which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc).
> 
> Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension", to the extend that...Gryft hits me with the orange triangle/exclamation mark if I even so much as think about cancellation after I accept...so, I've had to deploy guerilla tactics to shake off the above mentioned rides...for example, when:
> 
> ...


You need the ability to say fu
After the community being sad text I said fu
Been a year or so

I'm not playing their silly games
Either you do it and make enough that you are ok... or you don't


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

If you accept and cancel. Alot they will deactivate you permanently. Just dont accept. That's my cure. I was deactivated years ago for that. I learned. I dont do much regular lyft at all.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

bobby747 said:


> If you accept and cancel. Alot they will deactivate you permanently. Just dont accept. That's my cure. I was deactivated years ago for that. I learned. I dont do much regular lyft at all.


Did you make it back from the dead on Gr*yft?*


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> All I can say be more selective which Lyft pings you accept based upon:
> - location
> - picture (if applicable)
> - name


This strategy HAS NOT worked for me with Gyft (yes for FUber) for two reasons:

1. Multi-stops are hidden, and not revealed until arrival. So, I might accept to PU "Karen" at Embassy Suites Hotel....then arrive and slide the app to see that Karen wants to do a stop and shop at the Target .5 mile away...the question becauses HOW do I shake that ride off.

OR

2. The Karen PU gets negated by the Switchero....so, even before I arrive to PU Karen (accepted at4 mins away), I get the Switchero which is 23 mins away (I've done enough of these to know that...23 mins away + 2 min ride makes like $2.25, not worth it!)

So the question is more what do I do with this? Do you pro drivers know of other strategies to "make it go away" (other than telling Gryft to F___ off)?



Another Uber Driver said:


> Did you make it back from the dead on Gr*yft?*


FYI....yours truly rallied back from a temp suspension....but only after a phone deliberation with a real (not Rovit in India) Lyft in SF...I've been "breaking-up" and getting back together with Grfyt after since, in a pretty dyfunctional relationship...now I mostly avoid Gryft altogether, and just log on to cash in on their Streaks and for filter rides, but even those have become tricky, because of Tucson's "RS shortage" Grfyt has the tendency to deploy their imfamous "switchero" to saddle me with too many 20, 25 and even 30 min away rides (after I accepted the 3 min away ride), then I'm having to get creative to shake them off...the couple time I've thought "well, Ill just go for the 30 min away PU, maybe its a 'good ride' have ended up with like 3 or 4 min ride, which makes no financial sense to me what so ever, as it absorb like 35 mins of my time and makes $2.25"...and yes my sentiments after that are "F___ u Gryft!"


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

For starters stop worrying about your 5.0 rating. Just to be fair though...

New Member ❌ 
Star Rating ✔
Rides Giving ❌
Hates Multi-Stops ✔

ANYWAY if you don't worry about the rating you could always take the multi-stop ride and then end it at the first stop. I guess that makes it better than nothing but your rating *may* suffer by doing so.

No matter what you do I would suggest you look at other options for work so if you are blindsided with a deactivation it will not hurt so much. I get that early on this was a good F/T gig but that's not the case anymore. If don't right it's a good side gig but I would never rely on gig work for F/T $$$.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> I've arrived and then cancelled* far too many rides* which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc).
> Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension"


What the f* you waiting for? With far too many bullshit offers like these, you should voluntarily suspend the app on your own.
Tell Lyft to go f* themselves. You'll feel better for doing so.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> What the f* you waiting for? With far too many bullshit offers like this, you should voluntarily suspend the app on your own.


I had a job cleaning urinals where they cut my pay to 3 dollars an hour.
They refused to pay more
So I just kept on doing it.


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

#1husler said:


> Perhaps the trickiest, through, is Gryft's sneaky "switcheros"....I'd had times where I accept a PU which is a few mins away, then get the dreaded "Lyft PU re-routing" and am given a PU 15 mins away, at that stage I have to:


Turn on your last ride option. You will never get switched again.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

notouber said:


> Turn on your last ride option. You will never get switched again.


Last ride blocks the Switchero?


----------



## notouber (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes. After you accept, make it your last ride then you won't get switched.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

#1husler said:


> "Despite my 5.0 staring....
> 
> I still need more pro tips to shake of these rides? Anyone?


Ok
Don't turn the app on


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

notouber said:


> Yes. After you accept, make it your last ride then you won't get switched.


Wow, at last....a nugget of helpful information...not that the reminder that one can simply tell Gryft to "F___ off" isnt helpful, but...before I do that completely, I need some other strategies to patch me through.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> This strategy HAS NOT worked for me with Gyft (yes for FUber) for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Multi-stops are hidden, and not revealed until arrival. So, I might accept to PU "Karen" at Embassy Suites Hotel....then arrive and slide the app to see that Karen wants to do a stop and shop at the Target .5 mile away...the question becauses HOW do I shake that ride off.
> 
> ...


1. End the trip at first stop noting 3 min violation AND that it was not for the intended purpose of picking up a new passenger.
2. Nothing you can do except shuffle when appropriate, but not in excess.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> "Despite my 5.0 staring....my Gryft account has been flagged for poor pax experience" (and "the community" is sad...) because I've arrived and then cancelled far too many rides which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc).
> 
> Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension", to the extend that...Gryft hits me with the orange triangle/exclamation mark if I even so much as think about cancellation after I accept...so, I've had to deploy guerilla tactics to shake off the above mentioned rides...for example, when:
> 
> ...


Delete the app


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

notouber said:


> Turn on your last ride option. You will never get switched again.





#1husler said:


> Last ride blocks the Switchero?





notouber said:


> Yes. After you accept, make it your last ride then you won't get switched.


*THANK YOU *for the update.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> 1. End the trip at first stop noting 3 min violation AND that it was not for the intended purpose of picking up a new passenger.
> 2. Nothing you can do except shuffle when appropriate, but not in excess.


Are # 1 and #2 included in pax ToS? because...when I last engaged Gryft about this...I was told I should wait for pax, during their stop and shops for 10 or more mins.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Are # 1 and #2 included in pax ToS? because...when I last engaged Gryft about this...I was told I should wait for pax, during their stop and shops for 10 or more mins.


I believe thats Lyfts desired outcome. Their policy says "negotiate" upfront a time to wait at stops with the pax, or something to that effect. Yeah right! I use the 3 min rule. Never an issue.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Turn on "*last ride*" _EACH AND EVERYTIME. _Ideally, make it second nature to do so immediately after swiping to start the ride. Yes, they still pull Switcharoos, but under that circumstance- well, that's about the only time I hard-cancel. Given that, they've (for me as of late) entirely stopped the practice. In short, it's like the algo learns "98% Dependable _IF_ no Switcharoo _SO_ implement no Switcharoo." 
After some time, it always "tries me" again. If I allow them to trick around & cause me to accept jobs on completely false terms, _then_ go on to provide reliability for their pax- it begins to do it more and more often. 
As of September 2020, I changed my entire M.O. It's been possible in the city where I drive lately (admittedly this isn't always possible) to accept exclusively rides with PPZ's and surge. Lately, my per-mile and per-hour take has tripled. Granted, I'm only putting in around 7-12hrs in-app (across both). But having $300 hit the bank for 8hrs is, to me, far better than $700 in 30hrs. 
Uber is clearly trying to bring this down by their offer of $265 Quests this week- but I've sure been loving (even the minimum fares) at 5.0x. Heck, I even did a drive-thru run at 2:20AM on a Saturday. I'm good with $47 for 2.2 miles & 28min in a drive-thru- but not 99.8% of the time.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I believe thats Lyfts desired outcome. Their policy says "negotiate" upfront a time to wait at stops with the pax, or something to that effect. Yeah right! I use the 3 min rule. Never an issue.


Does their policy state that the [dreaded] multi-stops is strictly and only for pax PUs/drop offs? If so...pax seem not blissfully unaware, and feel staunchly entitled to make it into whatever they want because... 9 out 10 of the multi-stops I've been snookered into (before I decided to NOT do them anymore) are of the "stop and shop", or return trip errands and/or late night fast food drive thru runs vareity (which can eat like 30 mins or more, a pay out like $3 or $4 or less)....these pax should use UberEats, DD, instacart, or postmates those services, not RS, because it has nothing to do with needing a ride.

Soooo, my standard MO with FUber is to scan the ride immediately i accept and then cancel IF I see any "stops", I've seen up to 4 stops embedded in some PUs (whats the most you've seen?, whats the most RS allows? is there a limit?)...I once get stuck with one of these 4 stops rides... which was this dude's errand run...I asked him about it at the start of the PU and said he wanted to go Walgreen, to auto-zone, to the liquor store, etc., etc....he got out at his first stop at Walgreen, I of course ended all the rides and bounced, he 1 starred me and complained bitterly, which is I'd rather have than doing 1 hour of errand and making like $6.... but my question is...in this scenerio would I screen shot all those stops and alert Grfyt that this pax was trying to game their system (because multistops are only for pax PU/drops off?)?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Does their policy state that the [dreaded] multi-stops is strictly and only for pax PUs/drop offs? If so...pax seem not blissfully unaware, and feel staunchly entitled to make it into whatever they want because... 9 out 10 of the multi-stops I've been snookered into (before I decided to NOT do them anymore) are of the "stop and shop", or return trip errands and/or late night fast food drive thru runs vareity (which can eat like 30 mins or more, a pay out like $3 or $4 or less)....these pax should use UberEats, DD, instacart, or postmates those services, not RS, because it has nothing to do with needing a ride.
> 
> Soooo, my standard MO with FUber is to scan the ride immediately i accept and then cancel IF I see any "stops", I've seen up to 4 stops embedded in some PUs (whats the most you've seen?, whats the most RS allows? is there a limit?)...I once get stuck with one of these 4 stops rides... which was this dude's errand run...I asked him about it at the start of the PU and said he wanted to go Walgreen, to auto-zone, to the liquor store, etc., etc....he got out at his first stop at Walgreen, I of course ended all the rides and bounced, he 1 starred me and complained bitterly, which is I'd rather have than doing 1 hour of errand and making like $6.... but my question is...in this scenerio would I screen shot all those stops and alert Grfyt that this pax was trying to game their system (because multistops are only for pax PU/drops off?)?


Yes, both U/L stops are strictly for pax dropoff/pickup.
Lyft screws drivers by revealing stops ONLY after you start trip. Uber reveals in submenu upon you accepting but you have to remeber to do so.
Again, markets differ. If your market gets tons of stops on Lyft, then rely more on Uber where you have that info at hand. Take only long trip requests on Lyft.
4 stops on any app aint happening here. Auto cancel.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, both U/L stops are strictly for pax dropoff/pickup.
> Lyft screws drivers by revealing stops ONLY after you start trip. Uber reveals in submenu upon you accepting but you have to remeber to do so.
> Again, markets differ. If your market gets tons of stops on Lyft, then rely more on Uber where you have that info at hand. Take only long trip requests on Lyft.
> 4 stops on any app aint happening here. Auto cancel.


Oh yes, in my market...pax use Gryft for their multi-stop rides (its rare to see them surface on FUber, I'd bet they get them cancelled out too much on there)...I only log on Gryft to fish for long rides, and for streaks and/or filter rides (but on these...then have to get creative and resourceful with dodging the switcheros and the common multistops).

So that's what my question is about, if Gryft has any policy stating that multistop is strictly for pax PU/drop off..if so, have you (or anyone you know) tried to use that policy like a shield after ending the "stop and shops" after the 1 stop...so, I accept a Grfyt ride, I arrive and see its a return trip QuickMart run, the pax is already there with toes on the curb so shuffling is less an option, I PU ...then drop off, finish all the rides, then can I "report" pax to Grfyt for mis-use of multiple stops? Have you or anyone tried this? I'm wondering I'd do this to keep a step ahead suspension, rather then get suspended because I end the multi-stops at the 1st stop, pax comment bitterly and I get de-activated.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Oh yes, in my market...pax use Gryft for their multi-stop rides (its rare to see them surface on FUber, I'd bet they get them cancelled out too much on there)...I only log on Gryft to fish for long rides, and for streaks and/or filter rides (but on these...then have to get creative and resourceful with dodging the switcheros and the common multistops).
> 
> So that's what my question is about, if Gryft has any policy stating that multistop is strictly for pax PU/drop off..if so, have you (or anyone you know) tried to use that policy like a shield after ending the "stop and shops" after the 1 stop...so, I accept a Grfyt ride, I arrive and see its a return trip QuickMart run, the pax is already there with toes on the curb so shuffling is less an option, I PU ...then drop off, finish all the rides, then can I "report" pax to Grfyt for mis-use of multiple stops? Have you or anyone tried this? I'm wondering I'd do this to keep a step ahead suspension, rather then get suspended because I end the multi-stops at the 1st stop, pax comment bitterly and I get de-activated.


Always give them 3 min then end trip. Hey, sometimes they really are in and out very quivkly. Regardless, if they complain Lyft will probably dide with them. As I said earlier, if this is "pandemic" with Lyft paxs in your market, just accept long trips. Problem solved!


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

#1husler said:


> "Despite my 5.0 staring....my Gryft account has been flagged for poor pax experience" (and "the community" is sad...) because I've arrived and then cancelled far too many rides which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc).
> 
> Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension", to the extend that...Gryft hits me with the orange triangle/exclamation mark if I even so much as think about cancellation after I accept...so, I've had to deploy guerilla tactics to shake off the above mentioned rides...for example, when:
> 
> ...


Just cancel Lyft trips whenever you want to, if they deactivate you, they are doing you a favor.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Always give them 3 min then end trip. Hey, sometimes they really are in and out very quivkly. Regardless, if they complain Lyft will probably dide with them. As I said earlier, if this is "pandemic" with Lyft paxs in your market, just accept long trips. Problem solved!


Ok, I could see if just accept long rides, and couple that with turning on "last ride" so I dont fall victim to the switchero...because I'd had situations where I accept a +30 min ride, and get the switchero for a grocery store PU, which I then have to figure out how to shake off without getting deactivated.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Ok, I could see if just accept long rides, and couple that with turning on "last ride" so I dont fall victim to the switchero...because I'd had situations where I accept a +30 min ride, and get the switchero for a grocery store PU, which I then have to figure out how to shake off without getting deactivated.


Best strategy is remembering to switch on last ride. Great advice you only get from this forum.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Getting deactivated on Lyft is probably the best thing that could happen to you.

I still have an active account on Lyft, but I won't even log in for less than a $10 bonus now. Ever since they went public I've been rooting for their demise.

I'll hard cancel on any Lyft switches. I leave last-ride OFF during rides, and hope it stacks a ride. Before I drop off the current rider, I do last ride, then cancel the pending rider, just so they have to wait longer, and ****s with their data some more. The auto-added rides can be cancelled freely and don't count against you in any way.


----------



## ThraddashTorch9517 (Feb 4, 2020)

I cancel Gryft trips regularly, and despite their daily threats they have not deactivated me after four years. Then again I live in an area where the pax-to-driver ratio on Gryft is approximately 100 to 1.

I use Gryft on a second phone tethered to my primary phone. On occasion, instead of canceling, I simply turn off the second phone. When I get the nasty email from Gryft about poor pickup experiences, I reply and say I lost connection.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

1, you could "last ride" every trip like others have said

Or 2, you CAN decline a stacked call BEFORE the 1st one is closed out. This affects your acceptance rating... NOT your cancel rating.

Surely you know the difference between acceptance rating and cancel rating, @#1husler?

My acceptance rating is below 25%. This means I reject more than 3 fares before accepting one, on average. Lyft (or uber) has no issue w that. Sometimes my AR is in the single digits.

My cancel rating is around 5%. Rarely do I cancel after I accepted the fare.

I usally dont last ride trips, if I recognize the next trip as nearby, then I keep it.

I rarely bother with lyft 3 inarow promos. Even at 3/$18, it is less time and more money to break the streak. My market has a driver shortage, fares are often 20+ mins away.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

#1husler said:


> "Despite my 5.0 staring....my Gryft account has been flagged for poor pax experience" (and "the community" is sad...) because I've arrived and then cancelled far too many rides which dont make finanicial sense to me (ie, the classic bait and switch "Swicheros", T-Bell drive thru runs, return trips from home to smoke-shop, Walmart PUs, etc).
> 
> Yours truly is, thus, almost continually "at risk of suspension", to the extend that...Gryft hits me with the orange triangle/exclamation mark if I even so much as think about cancellation after I accept...so, I've had to deploy guerilla tactics to shake off the above mentioned rides...for example, when:
> 
> ...


I've been threatened with these messages for 2 years now... TWO. FULL. YEARS.

Think of a Lyft spokesperson telling you "despite your 5* rating... I'll tip you in the app..."

Both are empty promises.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

#1husler said:


> This strategy HAS NOT worked for me with Gyft (yes for FUber) for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Multi-stops are hidden, and not revealed until arrival. So, I might accept to PU "Karen" at Embassy Suites Hotel....then arrive and slide the app to see that Karen wants to do a stop and shop at the Target .5 mile away...the question becauses HOW do I shake that ride off.
> 
> ...


No mask. Too many pax. Move on.

Also, take Karen to Target then ditch her.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> you CAN decline a stacked call BEFORE the 1st one is closed out. This affects your acceptance rating...


According to the page that pops up when you go to take out a stacked ping before you complete out the job, it states that your accept rate will not be affected. As a rule, who cares about accept rate. As you correctly indicate, it is the cancel rate about which you must worry, especially on Gr*yft*.

The one annoying thing about this auto-accept that Gr*yft* will not let you turn OFF is that at times, when a job is completing out, it hits you with a stacked ping that you can not decline as it hits you. If you try to take out the thing after the job completes out, it _does_ affect your accept rate.

This and the "Lyft pick-up change, re-routing" are violations of my status as an independent contractor. I can not decline, without penalty an auto-accepted stacked ping while the platform is completing out my current job. When the platform takes the job that I accepted and gives me no choice as to accepting or decline\ing the substituted job, that also violates my status as an independent contractor. In fact, the last applies a double standard. If Gr*yft* can take away. from me, without penalty, a job that I have accepted, I should be able to give back, without penalty, a job that I accepted from Gr*yft.*

Before I could get a lawyer actually to take a case like that, I would have to have Gr*yft* actually de-activate me for cancelling too many jobs.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A very powerful tool that hasn't been mentioned yet is to turn on Last Ride as soon as you accept the ride.

This is especially effective if you are done with your shift for that day,


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> A very powerful tool that hasn't been mentioned yet is to turn on Last Ride as soon as you accept the ride.
> 
> This is especially effective if you are done with your shift for that day,


Is last ride a Gryft thingy ?


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

rondog2400 said:


> Is last ride a Gryft thingy ?


It's a function of both apps, actually; one I suggest everyone use, every time (and contrary to what another post states, it is actually mentioned early in the thread on the previous page). I most certainly use this on both platforms, and I do so for reasons beyond simply avoiding U/L control-tactics.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> It's a function of both apps, actually; one I suggest everyone use, every time (and contrary to what another post states, it is actually mentioned early in the thread on the previous page). I most certainly use this on both platforms, and I do so for reasons beyond simply avoiding U/L control-tactics.


Gotcha , Thanks for answering btw.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

34-Methoxyzacko said:


> It's a function of both apps, actually; one I suggest everyone use, every time (and contrary to what another post states, it is actually mentioned early in the thread on the previous page). I most certainly use this on both platforms, and I do so for reasons beyond simply avoiding U/L control-tactics.


It's mentioned several times throughout the thread. No one got my joke. That's ok. It was a stupid joke.



rondog2400 said:


> Gotcha , Thanks for answering btw.


Your avatar cracks me up.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Always click the last ride unless your on a streak. It helps get the occasional surge as well.

If you dont like the ride just drive off after hitting arrive. 

If your on a streak and dont like the ride keep driving until you get a switch or they cancel. Your streak will be fine. This also works for locked bonuses.

If you do these things and get to gold where they show you direction and time you can really game the system.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Aztek98 said:


> Always click the last ride unless your on a streak. It helps get the occasional surge as well.
> 
> If you dont like the ride just drive off after hitting arrive.
> 
> ...


OR..if I get saddled with a ride I don't want, I just ignore and do my errands (ie, shopping, bank, etc) until it gets switched or dropped.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

#1husler said:


> OR..if I get saddled with a ride I don't want, I just ignore and do my errands (ie, shopping, bank, etc) until it gets switched or dropped.


You didn't use to live in Dallas, did you?



Another Uber Driver said:


> The one annoying thing about this auto-accept that Gr*yft* will not let you turn OFF is that at times, when a job is completing out, it hits you with a stacked ping that you can not decline as it hits you. If you try to take out the thing after the job completes out, it _does_ affect your accept rate


Oh yeah they do that too. Close out a fare, and before it is finished processing, surprise! Now assigned a 25 minute away fare.



Another Uber Driver said:


> This and the "Lyft pick-up change, re-routing" are violations of my status as an independent contractor. I can not decline, without penalty an auto-accepted stacked ping while the platform is completing out my current job. When the platform takes the job that I accepted and gives me no choice as to accepting or decline\ing the substituted job, that also violates my status as an independent contractor


One of the perks of XL, is I'm not even sure that "feature" is enabled. It is exceptionally rare. Only once or twice per 1000 fares.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> You didn't use to live in Dallas, did you?


No mann, Tucson, but....I've been through DWF, and appreciate the boot kick'in speed persons drive there, turning their highways into a race track.



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I believe thats Lyfts desired outcome. Their policy says "negotiate" upfront a time to wait at stops with the pax, or something to that effect. Yeah right! I use the 3 min rule. Never an issue.


Ive had some luck in "negotiating" with pax to drop the extra stop altogether...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Abandon them at the app, take your 1 star, it doesn't last long. Even better, if they leave an anchor in your car report a list item and collect the $15 when you return it. Did that once, it felt great.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> it felt great.


That's what taking Metamucil made me say!


----------

